# Trap line check w/pic's



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Well I went out on Chrismas morn and put in 4 sets. I was lucky enough to score on one today. Here is my question. Do I put him up on a wire streatcher or wood? Fur in or out? Dave any help? :lol:


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

FB,

Wood for sure!!!!!

 

Dave


----------



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

I don't know, I might opt for a full body mount. That's a pretty sweet catch.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

FixedBlade said:


> Do I put him up on a wire streatcher or wood? Fur in or out? Dave any help? :lol:


Neither....warm him up and get him back in better shape. Then, the next time it gets cold....take him and a little water and place him on the hood of your dearest friends vehicle like a hood ornament.
:evilsmile


----------



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

Now that's funny...


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

European Mount with the trap still on his head!!


----------



## wmduckman (Jan 25, 2003)

I'd put it's head on a stick to warn off all the others.
Bernie


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

when you get done there you can start on my yard. ill pay a buck apiece for everyone you get.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Those things have some real soft fur and a really tough hide.


----------



## Oliron (Feb 20, 2004)

"mmmm" Tasty!


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

lwingwatcher said:


> Neither....warm him up and get him back in better shape. Then, the next time it gets cold....take him and a little water and place him on the hood of your dearest friends vehicle like a hood ornament.
> :evilsmile


Funny thing is we did stuff like that when I was in school to obvious hippy kid cars. I once threaded 7 chipmunks onto a car antenna. Good thing I've grown up since then......


----------



## fishineddie (Jun 15, 2004)

what is it? i've been looking at the picture for 20 minutes and cant figure out what it is....


----------



## schaaed1 (Jan 20, 2003)

wild bill said:


> when you get done there you can start on my yard. ill pay a buck apiece for everyone you get.


 

I think I'd even pay 2 bucks a piece!! I can generally get one or two a spring, then the rest laugh at me all summer.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Here is a friend of his, except I don't think they are very social. Jim


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

It's a eastern gray mole. The mole shown in the picture above is a star nosed mole. I run a ADC business and mole trapping is a big part of my business. I have caught them in November but never in December. Usually the ground is frozen.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

FB,

You work to hard on your own lawn. Moles can live in my yard I don't care. But this pass summer had a **** hitting the wifes rabbit in a pen lets say that **** no longer is trying to catch rabbits.

FB,

How much work you getting right now. I have one red squirell job set up right now set it up and by the time I got home they called again say I had caught it.

Dave


----------



## doubtingthomas (Dec 14, 2004)

Yeah, I know what you mean. I sell vacant land and recreational property throughout MI and this is the first year that in late december I don't shudder at the idea of trying to get sign posts in the ground. Nice catch!


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Dave. Just before Christmas I picked a possum from someones garage. I'll be lucky to get one of these calls a month over the winter. Winter is Always slow.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

FixedBlade,

Never tried to skin and stretch a mole.

Maybe you can inform us about the unique trap. It appears that it works like conibear trap.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Dave D,

The trap FixBlade used is called a Nash Loop Mole trap. 

Dave


----------

